

Baydin Closes Its $375,000 Funding Round (In An UberCab, Per Our Suggestion) - migmartri
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/05/baydin-closes-its-375000-funding-round-in-an-ubercab-per-our-suggestion/

======
pclark
Did it take from October to raise $375,000? was that with a single guy on it
dedicated or part time fund raising?

~~~
baydinalex
nope, the uber just took a _really_ long time to show up. :)

we moved out to silicon valley (from Boston) in December, and had the round
spoken for within a month. we just took our time doing the paperwork and
announcement.

------
tom
This is a great example of 2 keys to success for startupts. 1. Hustle. Many
people told Alex no before he got that first check, but he kept at it. Hit
this milestone, get these sales, blah, blah, blah. He kept improving, kept
serving customers and kept hustling. 2. He did what he had to do to get his co
to the next step. When it was evident that SF was the place they had to be,
the picked up and moved - and fast!

------
cloudwalking
A good start for 500 startups' first class. Will be fun to see what happens
after demo day this week.

------
jonhendry
Congrats, Moah and Alex!

------
rgrieselhuber
Congrats guys!

------
albemuth
no seatbelts?

------
thegoleffect
Yay, congrats guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

------
yogiprerna
Congrats guys! Very exciting.

